# WSEG or Beacon 42???



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I usually don't fish ML very often. I try to stay up in the Oak Hill area. Which is a better ramp to launch a small skiff from?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

WSEG is a kayak launch, not a boat ramp. It's even lesser of a 'ramp' than biolab.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends on how small your rig is and your ability to launch without having a "true" boat ramp. I typically can use just about any waters edge ramp in the lagoon. Thats the whole point of having a micro. Give it a shot, cant hurt....


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've got an IPB 14. I'd like to use WSEG, but I wasn't sure if there is enough water there to get the boat back on the trailer. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I've got an IPB 14. I'd like to use WSEG, but I wasn't sure if there is enough water there to get the boat back on the trailer. Thanks for the info!


WSEG, is the only ramp I use in ML. Plenty of water for your IPB.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Red!


----------

